

Meet the man who flies planes from the ground - jkaljundi
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2014/01/features/remote-control-aeroplane

======
ceejayoz
This has been on the front page for hours. Only 30 votes and no comments. Odd.

~~~
phr4ts
Title looks like a link bait that's why. Every plane flies from the ground.

------
JHof
Whatever her reasons, Missy Cummings frequently overstates the role of
automation as it's currently used in commercial aviation in her public
comments.

